
Trump presidency rated among top 10 global risks: EIU - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35828747
======
ThomPete
Trump rhetoric != Trump politics

This is something that the media have completely failed to address.

Take something like illegal immigrants.

You don't find a single politician in the US or in Europe for that matter who
would ever say that they are ok with illegal immigrant. There is more or less
complete political consensus around this subject yet Trump managed through
rhetorics to make it look like there is deep political disagreement, simply by
saying he wants to build a wall and make the Mexican government pay for it.

Everyone from left to right fell for it but when you look at it Trumps
political are actually quite moderate.

Fundamentally he is for gay marriage, for legalization of some drugs, he isn't
very religious, his taxation politics are fundamentally to lower taxes for
small businesses but remove deductions, he is fundamentally in agreement with
most of Affordable Healthcare Act (especially the part about preexisting
conditions which is one of the most important parts of it) and he is a
business man who basically need the common man to do well so that many of his
enterprises can do well, hardly someone who wants to go to war. He is also
against the trade agreements. Which is hurtigt average americans who don't get
to benefit from globalization.

The real crime here is that the media haven't called his bluff and instead of
giving us proper analysis they gave us the juicy headlines that he is in
almost infinite supply of. Because that is what sells.

Trump rhetoric is vulgar and over the top but he is talking to a bunch of
people who have never been heard and who have never felt like they had a
voice. Trump give them that voice and thats why he is popular.

If he ever became president he would most likely only be running for 4 years
because he would basically not do any of the things he's been talking about.

A real populist for sure but a global risk he isn't.

~~~
sorokod
> A real populist for sure but a global risk he isn't.

A real populist with an access to all sorts of red buttons (military,
financial and political) is an excellent example of a global risk.

~~~
ThomPete
Thats not how the american system works. You can't just start sending troops
to war or pushing buttons. The military is under no obligation to just do
everything the president says. They have many checks and balances in place for
that.

And keep in mind the current presidents use of drones killing innocent people
just to get things in context here.

------
mvdwoord
I'm more afraid of Hillary becoming president actually. That would pretty much
guarantee more wars and grand theft/banksterism.

~~~
j1z0
Hillary guarantee more wars than a man who is openly prejudiced and hostile to
both Muslims and Mexicans? As Secretary of State did she not work on building
foreign relationships and brokering peace deals? Why would you say her
election guarantees war?

~~~
AJ007
She does not have a good track record and is a well known hawk. Many, many
people have been killed, injured, and displaced thanks to policies she
strongly advocated for in Libya and Syria. As for Trump, no one has any idea
what he will do. He is a wild card.

------
blisterpeanuts
I remember a lot of apocalyptic predictions were made about Ronald Reagan when
he first was elected. He was going to start a new world war, he would
recklessly use nuclear weapons, there would be massive oppression of human
rights, etc. Ironically, however, the Reagan era was a remarkably peaceful
time, with tremendous economic growth and very little military action other
than the brief intervention in Grenada.

~~~
arethuza
"He was going to start a new world war"

He almost did:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Able_Archer_83](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Able_Archer_83)

However, to his credit he learned from this mistake and decided to take a less
confrontational line with the Soviets - a change that he deserves a lot of
credit for.

Edit: See "Arsenals of Folly" by Richard Rhodes.

~~~
blisterpeanuts
Wikipedia, eh? The deployment of short range nuclear missiles into the
European theater was a deliberate strategy to unsettle the Soviets and force
them to the negotiating table. And it worked.

It also of course sparked youth protests all across western Europe; they were
concerned that "warmonger" Reagan was going to use them as the battlefield in
his chess game with the Soviets. Pentagon strategists talked of using tactical
nukes to destroy Soviet armies.

Yes it was scary times, but we won. The Soviets are gone, and the 80s-90s were
a period of unparalleled prosperity in the U.S. and much of the world
actually.

------
guard-of-terra
Maybe you should stop demonizing this particular guy? After all, nobody wrote
panic reports about GWB, did they?

~~~
parenthephobia
Because nobody panicked about GWB, we shouldn't panic about Trump? Even if it
was true, how would that be a sensible argument?

~~~
guard-of-terra
You should not panic, and you should panic even less about herd-propagated
non-issues.

